# [SOLVED] Turn off ASUS GX950 mouse idle LED?



## 12311 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an ASUS GX950 mouse and when it goes idle (this means: not moving the mouse) it constantly flashes each of the 4 LEDS sequentially infinitely (like the car named 'Kit' in Knight Rider). It doesn't stop.

Is there a way to turn this idle LED function off or is it built into the hardware?

I tried to look in the manual and on the website and I did not find any answers to my question.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Turn off ASUS GX950 mouse idle LED?*

Hi, from what i find their is no way to turn off the those dpi lights when not moving mouse.


----------



## 12311 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Turn off ASUS GX950 mouse idle LED?*

It is quite distracting while I am studying.
My current workaround is the cover the LEDs with my pointer finger and thumb and to click with my middle finger. Using tape would be ugly. I might consider that (or something more subtle).

I submitted a ticket at ASUS support. I hope the possibility to turn off the LED exists.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Turn off ASUS GX950 mouse idle LED?*

Cover it with electrical tape. :grin:


----------



## 12311 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Turn off ASUS GX950 mouse idle LED?*

Just got a reply from ASUS..
The flashing DPI LEDs is standard behavior which cannot be changed..

I'm sure it could be changed if I had a hardware friend of mine mess with the hardware, but oh well. I suppose I'll use thin electrical tape or just my coverage method.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Turn off ASUS GX950 mouse idle LED?*

some times they make things to make it look nice to some but others it's not.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ergo, preference.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Paint over it.


----------



## 12311 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Paint over it.


Are you trying to be funny here? Is this what moderators have come to? I don't appreciate it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

12311 said:


> Are you trying to be funny here? Is this what moderators have come to? I don't appreciate it.


Good point and apologies from the staff.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you look at any Mod forum, you can paint/modify anything.

If you don't use the LED's, nor care to see them, painting would look much better than tape.

You could also open the mouse and simply cut the LED leads, thus they will never light.

I don't see why you are upset about it. I would paint before using tape.


----------

